# what do i feed six week old betta fry



## freshwaterfishies (Oct 21, 2012)

what do i feed six weeks old betta fry other then baby brine shrimp?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

You can crush pellets and try feeding them those. 
At six weeks I started my fry on grindal worms.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I feed them with micro waffers from Hikari. They love it much better than golden pearl. I order 4 Oz of golden pearl, 500-800 microns. My betta taste it and spit out. They love micro waffers; I just ordered 2.2 lbs of micro waffers yesterday for my betta.

If you want to share, let me know. I make you a good deal.

It is good size. Big adult betta loves it too. These are made in Japan (not China). It is also soft. I used to squeeze it with my finger to break them into smaller piece with no problem.

Tan


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

I feed my fry Hikari First Bites and Microworms. It is cheap and easy.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I bought fry food from the IBC who makes it themselves, along with NLS starter food and NLS Grow. Continue with live foods though as well..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I use micro worms and BBS at the start (mainly BBS, and daphnia that is already present in the tanks), then go onto finely crushed pellets, or "young fish food" mixed with the live food. My October 25 spawn resulted in over 150 babies, and they just started to accept non-live foods  I would make sure to keep giving them a mix of live and non-live foods.


----------

